# best garbageman...



## Attack! (Apr 7, 2003)

what is the best bottom- feeding, garbage-cleaning, huge appetite, safe from piranha's fish?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Pleco!! Some catfish are adaptable too


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

..maybe a raphael cat or a common pleco..and i say maybe caus eyou never know when your p's might think of them as dinner


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

there is no such fish - no fish are safe from piranhas, not even other piranhas!

but commenly used are plecos and talking catfish (raphael cats)


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yup, both raphael cats and pleco's are very suitable.
If you want a prehistoric-looking beast, go for pleco's. If yu want a fish that craps less than it eats, get a raphael cat.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Innes hook me up with a pic of a rapheal cat ,but yeah plecos get the job done.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I tried Rafael Catfishes before to get rid of my sanil prob too. They got eatten, but my Plecos still standing strong!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Innes hook me up with a pic of a rapheal cat ,but yeah plecos get the job done.


 you want it - you got it









a handy spotted talking catfish link
a handy striped talking catfish link
another handy striped talking catfish link









_Agamyxis pectinifrons _









_Platydoras costatus_


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I want one of those how much do they run for?


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Both of the Raphael catfishes (spotted and striped) are pretty common and cheap, they should carry them at your local chain fish/pet store. Last time I checked the spotted Raphaels were about $5 and the stripeds ones are about $7.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

they do spend all their time with their heads stuck in rocks


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hmm.. I dont think I've ever seen Rafael Catfhises in my area (either that or I havent noticed), but it would look better having a new kind of fish.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Hmm.. I dont think I've ever seen Rafael Catfhises in my area (either that or I havent noticed), but it would look better having a new kind of fish.


 look in the rocks at the fish shop - you might be suprised


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Bristle-nose plecs are the way to go... far superior to lazy ass common plecs. They eat like its their job.. and it is. Plus they are very fast, agile and aware.


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

The first bottom scavenger I would try with a Piranha would have to be a Raphael Catfish, these guys hunt while it's dark and hide when there's light, when it's dark your Piranhas probably can't n0tice it.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

unxchange said:


> The first bottom scavenger I would try with a Piranha would have to be a Raphael Catfish, these guys hunt while it's dark and hide when there's light, when it's dark your Piranhas probably can't n0tice it.


 Piranhas live in mirky waters, and do not usually have much light to see with, my guess is they are pretty good at hunting in the dark, but the raphiel cats are really well armoured and I doubt that piranhas would be interested in one unless they were really hungry


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Ah, thanks for pointing that out, as you can see I know nothing about Piranhas







, but I'll still go with the Raphaels as I've heard them being kept together.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

unxchange said:


> Ah, thanks for pointing that out, as you can see I know nothing about Piranhas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 but you do know about other fish









also you came to the right place to learn more - P-Fury


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

> also you came to the right place to learn more - P-Fury


Exactly..


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Crayfish are cheap and pretty good at hiding. Mine eventually get eaten but are well worth the 79 cents I pay for them.


----------



## Attack! (Apr 7, 2003)

believe it or not, i've tried all these...and all of them didnt last more than a week.
the one i havent tried is the bristle-nose one..never even heard of it.
i guess i would like to know which fish is the most voracious garbafge eater..which one just does nothing but eat the crap and stuff from the bottom, non-stop, like it's their last meal..if there is such a fish?


----------



## spike (Nov 27, 2002)

It`s all about the temprement of the piranha. Trial and error ! Only one way to learn.


----------

